# can someone help me identify this



## cecil65 (Mar 15, 2015)

doing some Reno work in my basement, installing a half bath. can someone help me, i don't know what this is. its on the cold line going to a toilet up stairs.the bottom line is going into the floor.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
<An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I know what it is


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

He's an optician, he will have no problem reading the rules.


----------



## cecil65 (Mar 15, 2015)

thank's for all your help, lol


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

it's a trap primer, just google it


----------



## cecil65 (Mar 15, 2015)

thanks bayside500, makes sence now.

thanks' again:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cecil don't put that inside a wall...

I'd highly recommend you have a licensed plumber do the work...
It really sux when a renovated bathroom has to be torn out and redone...
Plumbers hate that work because the homeowner already blew the motherlode doing it wrong and then the homeowner tries to get the work done cheap cheap afterwards...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Why are we telling this guy our business? I don't self diagnose my vision issues, screw him, he's a doctor, he can afford to hire a plumber. By the way I am giving free eye exams next weekend, now what should I use to check for glaucoma? Never mind I'll just google it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Cecil, put our "Plumbing Professionals Only" banner back. Would ja? Until and unless you do, I will have to close this thread.....


:ban:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Why are we telling this guy our business? I don't self diagnose my vision issues, screw him, he's a doctor, he can afford to hire a plumber. By the way I am giving free eye exams next weekend, now what should I use to check for glaucoma? Never mind I'll just google it.












{He may be a former member trying to infiltrate the ranks}


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Going once...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Going twice...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Just do it Tommy


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

